# Q re woodworth cross drilling jig



## auto.pilot (Aug 2, 2013)

I need to cross drill some 5/8 inch brass rod, likely w a 5/16 bit.  Not much room for error. I am looking at the auction listing below and have a couple questions. 1) the drill bushing is too big, marked 1/2 inch. Can i purchase a 5/16 bushing to fit this old tool? 2) it appears that the V shaped section is adjustable by moving the jaws closer together. Anybody know if they can be adjusted small enough for my needs?  Thanks in advance for all replies.  Jim
http://www.ebay.com/itm/N-A-WOODWOR...634?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56590be6b2

P.S. ideally, i would spring for a Heinrich 305 which looks perfect, except the price.


----------



## davidh (Aug 3, 2013)

Neat little tool on ebay.  Im certain you could make a bushing if you have a lathe.  Also check mcmaster carr catalog.  You got lots of those to drill ?   But really a fella cannot have enuf tools.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 3, 2013)

You can still buy drill bushings. They are still being made and used. You'll need to know the bushing OD to order though. 

http://www.carrlane.com/catalog/ind...20609090C0015482013180B041D1E173C3B285351435E


----------



## raross61 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes mine is a Heinrich not sure what model # , I did make the larger quide piece, because it was missing. The V Block guide accepts the drill bushings and the larger of the 2 "Guides" is shop made. I think in a pinch you could make an "emergency drill bushing", for a few holes, but I did buy the regular drill bushings also, I think Travers also has them, they aren't free, but I can say, they appear to be harder than supermans head! May never wear them out under our general hobby usage! I know most of us know how to drill round stock centers on the mill, but this thing is so quick and easy to set up it rocks! Mine was missing the end stop rod, and guide for the repetive drilling, I got some rods, but did not make the end stop guide yet! I will when a job comes up and I need the stop rod!

                                                          Bob in Oregon


----------



## raross61 (Aug 3, 2013)

OK dumb me I looked at the PICS and mine say "#300" on it! OOPS. I looked at this one on ebay, and I did see it has the end stop on it, I also looked at the drill bushing, and I did notice the bushing hold down looks to be a shop made washer ground down to hold the drill bushing from spinning! Not a big deal and would work, I now remember that I was also missing that piece, on mine and I ordered it from Heinrich, I think $10 or so, it is kind of a funky little piece, because the stock one is a half moon deal, with four or five different size circles on it, for different size drill bushing's. The heinrich one might work on here also, PM me if you want me to measure mine and send some pictures if you get it this off e-bay!

Bob in Oregon


----------



## auto.pilot (Aug 3, 2013)

I should have known....  the item has been listed and relisted several times.  Now that I asked a question here.  It is sold.  

Thanks for your replies.  Still not convinced it would have worked for me, since the V jaws appear to be too wide.  

Thanks

jim

- - - Updated - - -



raross61 said:


> Yes mine is a Heinrich not sure what model # , I did make the larger quide piece, because it was missing. The V Block guide accepts the drill bushings and the larger of the 2 "Guides" is shop made. I think in a pinch you could make an "emergency drill bushing", for a few holes, but I did buy the regular drill bushings also, I think Travers also has them, they aren't free, but I can say, they appear to be harder than supermans head! May never wear them out under our general hobby usage! I know most of us know how to drill round stock centers on the mill, but this thing is so quick and easy to set up it rocks! Mine was missing the end stop rod, and guide for the repetive drilling, I got some rods, but did not make the end stop guide yet! I will when a job comes up and I need the stop rod!
> 
> Bob in Oregon



This is exactly the one I would like...  They call it Model 305 now.  

http://www.heinrichco.com/drill_jig_hand-op.htm


----------

